# John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up (youtube video added)



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2014)

So, I'm practicing my mock-up skills, so I thought this would be a good score to redo. I'm also getting to know the strength and weakness of Spitfire Audio by doing this.

I'm also letting my creative skills do some works on it. More Percussion, runs, effects etc. 

The goal is NOT to make it identical, but somehow a cool version. Stay tuned to get the whole score done. 

The horn part (hero part) is still in the making. 

FYI: the flute/Whistle/bagpipes are not from Spitfire Audio.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F168119156&secret_url=false[/flash]

NO FLASH:
https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-te ... -up-test01



Best
Ryan


----------



## tokatila (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*

Interesting, are you using an existing score or try to go by the ear?

Also can you elaborate what Spitfire libraries you are using (e.g. Mural only, Sable only, Mural+Sable?)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*



tokatila @ 17/9/2014 said:


> Interesting, are you using an existing score or try to go by the ear?
> 
> Also can you elaborate what Spitfire libraries you are using (e.g. Mural only, Sable only, Mural+Sable?)



No, I'm spotify-ing the tune over and over again. It's all about listening to the details! 

Yes. I use

Strings: Sable & Mural
Brass: All the BML Brass
Woods: I only got the Flute, but it works like a charm (some albion)
Percussion: Percussion Redux and HZ01


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*

Sounds convincing! Though I have to listen this from proper monitors. Please continue, and keep us updated 

Which drum patches are you using from Percussion Redux and HZ01? Are you layering several drum patches? I'm looking for similar sound in my compositions, though I don't have those libraries. I'm using Soundiron APE.

And from which libraries do whistle and bagpipes come from?


----------



## gbar (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds nice so far. I am envious


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*



sekkosiki @ 17/9/2014 said:


> Sounds convincing! Though I have to listen this from proper monitors. Please continue, and keep us updated
> 
> Which drum patches are you using from Percussion Redux and HZ01? Are you layering several drum patches? I'm looking for similar sound in my compositions, though I don't have those libraries. I'm using Soundiron APE.
> 
> And from which libraries do whistle and bagpipes come from?



Thanks. 

I have loaded nearly the whole Redux orchestra patches. Just to have everything at my fingertips! I don't remember right away the names of the patches. Nether for HZ01. What I do remember is that I use Alan Meyerson's mixes inside HZ01. 
I don't know what Soundiron is capable of doing. 

Whistle is from Embertone. Bagpipes are from the old-grand EWQL RA :evil: 


@gbar: Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## blougui (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*

Well Râ is not that old !

Great work Ryan, a nice moment listening to it - cannot remember the original but I do not care. You could'nt go wrong with Spitfire but you managed to go far - and counting as it's not finished yet.

- Erik


----------



## Will Armitage (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds really good, man! If you don't mind me asking, what bagpipe VST did you use? I have been looking for a decent one the past few days with no luck. *never mind, saw the post above, very good work*


----------



## H.R. (Sep 18, 2014)

Excellent job man. As a John Powell's freaky fan I really loved it.


----------



## AC986 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*

Why am I not getting this on my iPad?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! It's just a few hours work. So I think it will be better over time. 

@blougui: Well, it is very old. haha! 

@Will Armitage: look two posts above. 

@H.R: Thanks! 

@adriancock: It's flash. That's why. I've added a "non" flash link. Sorry. 

Ryan


----------



## AC986 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*

Ok thanks. I'll stay tuned!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2014)

No problem. I'll work more with it the coming week. 
Think it would be good


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 19, 2014)

H.R. @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Excellent job man. As a John Powell's freaky fan I really loved it.



agree


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2014)

Son Goku @ 19/9/2014 said:


> H.R. @ Thu Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent job man. As a John Powell's freaky fan I really loved it.
> ...



Thanks!

Working more on it as we speak! :D


----------



## Ryan (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: John Powell - Test Drive (Spitfire Audio Mock-up) I'll try!*

Hello

Sorry for not updating this thread for a while. I've been busy composing different stuff (work). I will try to make it done by the end of this year. I got some more composing work hanging over me this month..

But, I want to shear this with you.


Ryan


----------



## impressions (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey Ryan nice work, I believe those strings ostinatos entering at 0:16 should be 16th notes with the same melody on the same beats just the off 16th notes are the note A.
example- played in 16th notes at this order-D A D A, D A E A, C# A C# A, and so on..


----------



## Ryan (Nov 5, 2014)

impressions @ 4/11/2014 said:


> Hey Ryan nice work, I believe those strings ostinatos entering at 0:16 should be 16th notes with the same melody on the same beats just the off 16th notes are the note A.
> example- played in 16th notes at this order-D A D A, D A E A, C# A C# A, and so on..



Ahh, thank you! 
I will look into that. I have not noticed anything wrong with it yet... But I will definitive try it out!

Best
Ryan


----------

